# team 5 check in



## skulzhead

checkin in


----------



## skulzhead

team name ideas 
antler addicts 
"doe"stroyers
back strap bandits
antler inc
Midwest Miltia if we have alot from the midwest


----------



## isaacdahl

Checkin' in


----------



## 4hArcher

I'm here. I like back strap bandits.


----------



## skulzhead

what do you guys think of the monster buck in this pic following a big ole doe


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> what do you guys think of the monster buck in this pic following a big ole doe


He's a nice one, I'm thinking he will score around 350 maybe even 400? lol just kidding, nice buck.


----------



## skulzhead

4hArcher said:


> He's a nice one, I'm thinking he will score around 350 maybe even 400? lol just kidding. Nice buck.


that doe is actually a big doe where i hunt and so is that buck.....LOL


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> that doe is actually a big doe where i hunt and so is that buck.....LOL


I hear ya, they don't get very big around were I hunt either.


----------



## skulzhead

post pics of what you guys got on your trail cams.......... 4h we see tons of does i think out of 100 pics there was 4 bucks and only one was a descent 75" 8 point


----------



## 4hArcher

Here's my big bucks this year.


----------



## skulzhead

4harcher when are we goin huntin together..... man that top one is a beast:thumbs_up


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> 4harcher when are we goin huntin together..... man that top one is a beast:thumbs_up


He's the biggest buck we have seen around here in about 5 years, to bad I'm not the only one hunting on that property.


----------



## N7709K

we gonna go with a name? if you so we need something thats gonna set us apart


----------



## Ignition kid

Team 5 is gonna dominate this season! I say we need a good name for it but I'm not the person to ask for name ideas. 
I don't have any trail camera pics but I'm going to set up my trail cameras once I get back from Colorado because we're taking them out there with us to set them up over a couple of water holes.


----------



## skulzhead

*names*

lets vote for a name so i can put our offiacial thread up and we can put our rigs and trail cam pics on it


----------



## skulzhead

team name ideas 

antler addicts 
"doe"stroyers
backstrap bandits
antler inc
midwest militia
stained vanes


----------



## isaacdahl

*Sorry*



skulzhead said:


> lets vote for a name so i can put our offiacial thread up and we can put our rigs and trail cam pics on it


Sorry guys, I got to excited started a thread called "Team 5: Let's see your hunting rigs" (out something like that). Just don't pay any attention to it.

Sorry, this is my first year and don't know much about it.:embarres:


----------



## isaacdahl

By the way, I vote for "doe-stroyers" as the team name but what ever you guys like is fine with me.


----------



## skulzhead

*views*

our thread has alot of views already maybe the other teams are scared:lol3:


----------



## N7709K

Names... names... what about

the lady killers
hammer time



um well thats all i got right now


----------



## dutch07

good luck to you guys.

only one other person from team 1 has posted besides me....

should be a good year and contest


----------



## skulzhead

i was watchin arrow affliction and how about we call ourselves antler affliction


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> i was watchin arrow affliction and how about we call ourselves antler affliction


not to be a downer, but thats the name of the team i'm on for reg deer hunting league... so i vote no dice


----------



## skulzhead

not to be mean but can we decide on a name becuase i think ignition kid is goin huntin in a couple of days


----------



## 4hArcher

I can't think of a good name, So what ever you guys like I'll go with it.


----------



## 4hArcher

I do kinda like backstrap bandits.


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> our thread has alot of views already maybe the other teams are scared:lol3:


They better be scared lol.


----------



## skulzhead

i liked backstrap bandits and "doe"stroyers


----------



## N7709K

Personally I would rather not have names... but I'll go with whatever


----------



## skulzhead

N7709K said:


> Personally I would rather not have names... but I'll go with whatever


i agree lets just go with team #5.. its big of a hassle trying to get everyone to agree with a name


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> i agree lets just go with team #5.. its big of a hassle trying to get everyone to agree with a name


I agree too.


----------



## skulzhead

*checkin in*

has anyone heard from Buck-Bomb


just pm'ed him


----------



## Buck-Bomb

checkin in


----------



## N7709K

the way i see it, no offense to anyone, if they are serious about the league they will keeps tabs on it


----------



## skulzhead

N7709K said:


> the way i see it, no offense to anyone, if they are serious about the league they will keeps tabs on it


i dont get it


not to be rude


----------



## Ignition kid

Allright guys, I guess we all are ready for hunting season, I'm leaving to Colorado early Thursday moning and I am very ready, I went to bass Pro Saturday to finish my hunters safety course and I also bought some Irish Setter lace-up boots for my main pair for my elk hunt, they were on sale for $70 and I also bought a Primos Bowsling and a Mini Maglite. Now all I have to do is hand load some bullets for my hand gun. I have a Ruger Blackhawk 45 long colt with a 7.5" barrel (I know that's big but's it's all I have, I like revolvers with long barrels and my next gun's going to be a Ruger Superblackhawk .44 mag. wih a 10.5" barrel!) and I'm going to load some hot loads for it so it will safely shoots around 1,300 fps so I have that extr umph if I encounter any danger while elk hunting or while skinning up an elk if I kill.


----------



## skulzhead

i heard the primos bowslings are nice, after you go elk hunting can you leave a little feedback for me on it... also is it the padded one


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> Allright guys, I guess we all are ready for hunting season, I'm leaving to Colorado early Thursday moning and I am very ready, I went to bass Pro Saturday to finish my hunters safety course and I also bought some Irish Setter lace-up boots for my main pair for my elk hunt, they were on sale for $70 and I also bought a Primos Bowsling and a Mini Maglite. Now all I have to do is hand load some bullets for my hand gun. I have a Ruger Blackhawk 45 long colt with a 7.5" barrel (I know that's big but's it's all I have, I like revolvers with long barrels and my next gun's going to be a Ruger Superblackhawk .44 mag. wih a 10.5" barrel!) and I'm going to load some hot loads for it so it will safely shoots around 1,300 fps so I have that extr umph if I encounter any danger while elk hunting or while skinning up an elk if I kill.


Only thing that you may need to worry about in CO is mt.lions, but they are kinda rare... Minors can carry in CO? just wondering


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> i heard the primos bowslings are nice, after you go elk hunting can you leave a little feedback for me on it... also is it the padded one


best sling i've seen is from balcom... it attaches to the end of the cable slide and clips over a shoulder sling... you can lock it so it can't fall off, or leave it open for getting it up to shoot fast


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> i heard the primos bowslings are nice, after you go elk hunting can you leave a little feedback for me on it... also is it the padded one


no it isn't, and I allready know they're nice, just takes a few seconds for it to come off though, but it's a whole lot better than having to hold the bow by the string or grip the whole day especially when you're going up and down mountains almost all day.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Only thing that you may need to worry about in CO is mt.lions, but they are kinda rare... Minors can carry in CO? just wondering


I asked my grandfather if I am allowed to carry in Colorado and he said I could so I guess I'll just put it in a holdster around my waist and carry 6 extra bullets so I have 12 and that I'm not carrying too much weight especially in bullets and you really don't need but the 6 in the gun but if it comes down to it if I have to shoot something with it and I don't use all six I still want to replace the empty casings with loaded ones just in case. I'd rather carry the extra weight and be safe than have a lighter load and possibly be injured seriously or dead if something like that were to ever happen which I pray will not happen while I'm out there.


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> I asked my grandfather if I am allowed to carry in Colorado and he said I could so I guess I'll just put it in a holdster around my waist and carry 6 extra bullets so I have 12 and that I'm not carrying too much weight especially in bullets and you really don't need but the 6 in the gun but if it comes down to it if I have to shoot something with it and I don't use all six I still want to replace the empty casings with loaded ones just in case. I'd rather carry the extra weight and be safe than have a lighter load and possibly be injured seriously or dead if something like that were to ever happen which I pray will not happen while I'm out there.


I'm in bear country alot up in AK... they cops chased one out of the yard yesterday in fact. Friend of my dads got charged by two grizzlies and ended up emptying his gun into one of them to kill it(44mag, not sure anything else). He didn't bring a reload so he was stuck with a dead bear, a live bear not too far away, and a couple miles from home with an empty gun.

I carry a mossberg 500 with a short barrel loaded with 00buck, couple slugs, 00buck chaser(dad's gun, i don't load it different since its his gun). Its on the heavy side, but it gives me the best hope of bringing the animal down...


I'm not a firm believer in handguns for defense from bears and other animals, but make sure you have enough ammo in case something goes wrong.



On a side note, last fall while out moose hunting, I came across some bear tracks in the mud... The front tracks were wider than my size 14 boots were long and the back tracks were right getting right up there, bear was at a minimum of 1000lbs. I was carrying my dad's .338 win mag, felt very undergunned


----------



## Ignition kid

well keep in mind I'm in Colorado and not Alaska but if I were in Alaska I would definitely carry a slug gun or a shotgun with 00 buckshot in it as well, I'd rather break my arm or something with the recoil of a powerful gun than get eaten alive by some grizzly bear or mountain lion, or I'd get a .500 S&W Mag. or something like that. I'm not too concerned about bears or mountain lions in that area much because my grandfather hunts there every year for the past 20 something years and he has yet to have any dangerous encounters.


N7709K said:


> I'm in bear country alot up in AK... they cops chased one out of the yard yesterday in fact. Friend of my dads got charged by two grizzlies and ended up emptying his gun into one of them to kill it(44mag, not sure anything else). He didn't bring a reload so he was stuck with a dead bear, a live bear not too far away, and a couple miles from home with an empty gun.
> 
> I carry a mossberg 500 with a short barrel loaded with 00buck, couple slugs, 00buck chaser(dad's gun, i don't load it different since its his gun). Its on the heavy side, but it gives me the best hope of bringing the animal down...
> 
> 
> I'm not a firm believer in handguns for defense from bears and other animals, but make sure you have enough ammo in case something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, last fall while out moose hunting, I came across some bear tracks in the mud... The front tracks were wider than my size 14 boots were long and the back tracks were right getting right up there, bear was at a minimum of 1000lbs. I was carrying my dad's .338 win mag, felt very undergunned


----------



## skulzhead

Clint you better get us some points..... good luck to ya... hopefully you will get a monster bull then after that get a cow, but meat in the freezer and points on the board



good luck man


----------



## skulzhead

*name*

are we gonna pick a name because after thinkin about it team 5 is kinda boring 


and if we do i suggest "doe"stroyers or backstrap bandits.....imo


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> well keep in mind I'm in Colorado and not Alaska but if I were in Alaska I would definitely carry a slug gun or a shotgun with 00 buckshot in it as well, I'd rather break my arm or something with the recoil of a powerful gun than get eaten alive by some grizzly bear or mountain lion, or I'd get a .500 S&W Mag. or something like that. I'm not too concerned about bears or mountain lions in that area much because my grandfather hunts there every year for the past 20 something years and he has yet to have any dangerous encounters.


I know, CO doesn't have too many bears


----------



## skulzhead

n7709k are you hunting in Alaska or Minnesota


----------



## N7709K

I may be going out in ak, but its with gun and doesn't count... bow hunting in mn


----------



## skulzhead

where is is osakis in Minnesota


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> where is is osakis in Minnesota


Bout two hours north on i-94.

The skinny on the deer hunting in ak is that a friend of ours wants to go hunting, but has no idea what to do... that's where I come in


----------



## skulzhead

hey when does everybody youth hunt start or do your states not have them



mine is September 26 and 27 i am not sure


----------



## N7709K

not youth hunting in MN... season starts sept 18th


----------



## skulzhead

n7709k do you have any trail cam pics from AK or MN


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> n7709k do you have any trail cam pics from AK or MN


I personally don't scout any since i'm busy all summer with work or vacation... I have some pics from one of the places I can hunt via the guys i'm hunting it with


----------



## skulzhead

nice thats a sweet pic are you in it or is that the guys you hunt with


----------



## N7709K

Nope, those are some of the amish that decided that land was good for riding.... not too happy


----------



## skulzhead

wow i would be peed off if i seen that on our huntin land ................... just shot a 1 inch group with 4 arrows


----------



## skulzhead

today was a great for shooting.. center punch the target every round, man those deer have no chance against us :beer::tongue:


----------



## N7709K

i don't mind too much, since i'm gonna be hunting from the same spot i shot my turkey at... 

Hopefully when i get home i will have time to sight in with my new bow and my back up bow before season rolls around


----------



## skulzhead

N7709K said:


> i don't mind too much, since i'm gonna be hunting from the same spot i shot my turkey at...
> 
> Hopefully when i get home i will have time to sight in with my new bow and my back up bow before season rolls around


how do you like your maxxis 35


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> how do you like your maxxis 35


Love it, its great.... The riser is a little longer than my AM35 so it holds better on target. The draw is a little bit stiffer, but rolls over better into the valley with less of a drop off...


----------



## skulzhead

do you use you maxxis and your vantage for target


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> do you use you maxxis and your vantage for target


Yep, but i also hunt with the maxxis


----------



## skulzhead

t: what do you suggest for some one trying to get into spots competitions


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> t: what do you suggest for some one trying to get into spots competitions




If your just starting out, shoot a few rounds and a shoot or two with your hunting rig to see if you like it. 

if you like it after that, i would decide whether i was gonna shoot bow hunter or freestyle


----------



## skulzhead

N7709K said:


> If your just starting out, shoot a few rounds and a shoot or two with your hunting rig to see if you like it.
> 
> if you like it after that, i would decide whether i was gonna shoot bow hunter or freestyle


pm sent


----------



## Ignition kid

On my way to Colorado now and am currently in Kansas, I may be getting a mule deer tag as well if I can!


----------



## skulzhead

Ignition kid said:


> On my way to Colorado now and am currently in Kansas, I may be getting a mule deer tag as well if I can!


that would be sweet, are spot and stalking for elk


----------



## N7709K

skulzhead said:


> that would be sweet, are spot and stalking for elk


wish i could just afford it...


----------



## skulzhead

bow season is coming fast enough im ready just have to wait until oct 1st


----------



## N7709K

gonna be a tough season this year for the first half anyway... got called in to work so i'm limited to two weekends in the first month of season.... better get something done


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> that would be sweet, are spot and stalking for elk


I will for mulies unless I kill an elk early then I will deer hunt the mulies but were basically turkey hunting them as we will locate them and then go after them, but in the evening well most likely hunt over waterholes.


----------



## N7709K

So spot and stalk with calling?


----------



## skulzhead

Ignition kid said:


> I will for mulies unless I kill an elk early then I will deer hunt the mulies but were basically turkey hunting them as we will locate them and then go after them, but in the evening well most likely hunt over waterholes.


good luck clint go get your self a big ole elk and a mulie


----------



## N7709K

not a big fan of the new server... am i alone on this?


----------



## skulzhead

N7709K said:


> not a big fan of the new server... am i alone on this?


hate it to complicated


----------



## 4hArcher

I don't like it at all, It looks too cheap.


----------



## skulzhead

what is up with the reply to thread thing not working right


----------



## skulzhead

cant wait


----------



## N7709K

Got my tags today.... $50 to be set for the season


----------



## skulzhead

we are going to get ares next week i think.. last year $3 doe tags


----------



## N7709K

^^^
Didn't get your pm cause I was over limit.... used to be 1000 now its 250.  lame


----------



## skulzhead

ok well i am going to be in this league maybe this winter..............................^^^^^^^ delete some messages man


----------



## skulzhead

anybody got trail cam pics still


----------



## N7709K

deleted a little over 900, zeroed everything... sucks that i'm gonna have to do that every couple weeks


----------



## skulzhead

^^^^wow thats alot of pms now when you goin huntin


----------



## N7709K

season starts sat the 18th in mn so sometime after that


----------



## skulzhead

lucky i have to wait a whole nother month


----------



## N7709K

Got one of the hunting bows dialed in today. Didn't have to tough a thing to get bh's to shoot dead on at 40yds

Popped a striped gopher with the burner today


----------



## skulzhead

shot last night with my dad his friend ......................... felt like huntin season ............ did i mention michigan wolverines won 30-10 over uconn and state won over western michigan


----------



## skulzhead

out of all your bows jake which do you prefer for hunting


----------



## N7709K

Which one do I lake the most for hunting? That's a tough one, they all are accurate and all shoot 2" groups or better out to 40yds. This fall I'm hunting with the alphaburner and probably the alphamax. Reason for the am35 over the maxxis is because the maxxis is going to be used for target and 3d this winter.

My favorite bow that I own is the alphamax, followed by maxxis and alphaburner


----------



## skulzhead

nice have you heard from clint about his elk and mulies


----------



## N7709K

no i haven't


----------



## skulzhead

alright


----------



## Ignition kid

Well I had to eat a tag sandwich unfortunately, but I came extremely close to killing one, shot a bunch of striped gophers but no elk or mulies. I seen a monster six by six but he was about 80 yards out and running and would be in the 300" plus mark, and I came 8 yards from a four by four but I didn't have a shot. I seen a bunch of black bears but they were more scared of me than I of them. I did shoot at a cow elk at 30 yards but when I shot she turned on me the instant I released the arrow so instead of it being a dead elk it scratched its brisket. I had a lot of fun though, and I took a ton of pictures which I will post up as soon as I get home and get the pics on a computer. After a couple of days of walking up mountains, I got rid of the bow sling and a lot. Of stuff in my backpack which made a big difference. We somewhat came at a bad time since the elk weren't talking much at all so it was pretty tough locating them and nobody in our group shot anything at all. It was definitely my best birthday present ever and the funny thing is is when I was about 4 miles from camp up a mountain on my birthday I found 4 birthday balloons on the mountain which were just randomly there and I just thanked God for it because it was so cool and unbelieveable to see something like that. Once I get to a computer I will get a thread up of the pics I took while out there.
Btw thanks for the visitor message skulzhead1


----------



## isaacdahl

WELCOME BACK!

That stinks that you didn't get anything but it still sounds like an awesome experience any ways. I'm currently in Colorado on vacation but don't get to do any hunting. I have seen a few antelope and I got a glimpse of a mule deer today which makes the "not being able to hunt" part even worse. But I'm still having ball. The scenery is AMAZING and I'm taking quite a few pictures.

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## N7709K

Depending on where i go opening weekend i may tag out with a couple... if not, second weekend i should tag out


----------



## skulzhead

nice job guys


----------



## N7709K

when does season open in MI?


----------



## skulzhead

oct 1 but youth is semptember 26-27


----------



## N7709K

ok, opens in a week here in MN.... not sure if i'm gonna get out on opener or not.... depends on a whole list of things

second weekend looks like a go to shoot something, if i get the chance i'm tagging my two and am gonna be done for the year


----------



## Ignition kid

I'll get a thread up of all the pics I took while out at Colorado sometime today since I got home yesterday afternoon and the Z7 is still dead on, now I'm cranking up my poundage on my bow, I want to be near 70# by the end of the year when I change my draw length and arrows since I'm going with the Axis FMJ's.


----------



## skulzhead

nice pics clint


----------



## Ignition kid

thanks, I definitely took quite a bit of them, about 80 total pictures but I picked out some of the better ones for the thread so I wouldn't take up much space.


----------



## skulzhead

early doe season started today i might go out this weekend doe tags $3 a piece


----------



## N7709K

sorry i haven't been on for a couple days, i've been busy getting my target bow ready for a shoot i have this coming wednesday. Spent 3hrs last night and about 4hrs the night before shooting, tuning, shooting some more

Season opens in mn tomorrow so I'll be out there... If i shoot one saturday morning/evening, i won't be getting any sleep until sunday night...


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I haven't been on here alot either, been busy e-mailing a friend almost all day since Tuesday, but, I have nothing new to say on here.LOL


----------



## skulzhead

don't take this the wrong way but are you home schooled clint


----------



## N7709K

headed out tomorrow... will let you know if i stick one


----------



## skulzhead

nice spot pics on face book tight groups jake


----------



## N7709K

Thanks tommy


Ok, i know it doesn't mean as much since its only 10yds, but i just got done shooting a 300 60x!


----------



## skulzhead

lots of fish too have you been seeing any deer yet


----------



## N7709K

saw a few two weekends ago.... other than that, i haven't been out


----------



## N7709K

saw two does this AM, it was a little dark to be pushing the envelope 

might be headed out tonight


----------



## skulzhead

nice i have tons of does on trail cams


----------



## 4hArcher

I just got back from hunting, I saw 2 does but I didn't shoot.


----------



## skulzhead

man i think i should go out tonight or tomorrow for early doe


----------



## N7709K

missed a couple poke shots at a doe... the first shot was 50yds and we thought i hit her.. second one was 70yds


----------



## Dwill

50 and 70 yards is a long shot to shoot at a deer!! IMO i like gettin as close as possible its alot funner...i got within 10 yards one time with my blackpowder gun i was on the ground walkin when i heard something so i stopped right in the open and watched two does walk all the way up to me but i let em walk because they were kind of small and wanted em to grow but still a great experience


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> missed a couple poke shots at a doe... the first shot was 50yds and we thought i hit her.. second one was 70yds


Hey it happens, and 50 and 70 yards is quite a shot anyways, just shoot 50, 60, and 70 yards at home and go back out there and try it again.


----------



## skulzhead

50 and 70 is a little outrageous if you are shooting a doe but if it was a monster buck and it wasnt coming any closer then i might try to hit. hey but atleast your seein them


----------



## N7709K

Here's the deal, I shoot out to 70+ all the time and can make the shot.... the first shot we thought I hit her, since she went bout 10yds and then stopped and started slowly walking... the 70yd shot was incase I hit her the first one... normally I wouldn't shoot 70yds with my alphaburner, but its what I had at the time.

The


----------



## skulzhead

o i understand now why you shot, because you were comfortable with shot


----------



## N7709K

I would have liked to get closer, but its all i had to work with and i had to capitalize on the situation right then and there... would i do it again? probably not, but i have no problem with it

in other news, i had to run out and buy more broad heads


----------



## Ignition kid

well you need to keep in mind about your set-up, how heavy are your arrows, what broadheads you are shooting, and how fast your bow is shooting AT THAT DISTANCE, 70 yards is quite a reach and yes I know you're comfortable with 70 yards since you shoot that distance and even further alot but is your bow "enough" for it though.


----------



## N7709K

Clint, thanks for the concern but I know my rigs and what they can do


----------



## skulzhead

goin out this weekend almost a shoe in for a doe........................... jake what kinda broaheads are you using.............i know what my setup can do thats for sure


----------



## 4hArcher

I got one last night!, I'll post pics later.


----------



## 4hArcher




----------



## skulzhead

nice doe 50 points on the board baby................ great pic and nice doe what was the weight


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> nice doe 50 points on the board baby................ great pic and nice doe what was the weight


She weighed around 100.


----------



## Ignition kid

Great job, way to get team 5 on the board! And great shot by the way.


----------



## N7709K

congrats on the deer


----------



## skulzhead

hey clint what do the others have for scores


----------



## 4hArcher

N7709K said:


> congrats on the deer


Thanks!


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> hey clint what do the others have for scores


I don't quite remember what team calihunter is on but whenever he posts his score for his team they will have 90 points for his mulie buck after the point deductions, but other than that and dwill's doe for his team (whenever he will actually post a picture) he will have 50 points as well.
2 weekends from now I will be going up to Georgia to arrow some does and possibly some nice bucks and I'm pretty excited and definitely ready, I've been cranking my poundage up and have been shooting flawlessly out to 50 yards and the other day I almost robinhooded another arrow. I put a broken arrow in the target and just for fun tried to see if I could robinhood it just cause I didn't want to shoot a bunch of arrow at one time and I peeled a little bit of arrow off of the nock end of it and peeled a fletching off which happens to me quite a bit.


----------



## Dwill

Ignitionkid i didnt kill a doe lol i said i wanted to! my season doesnt open until Oct 15, and good luck in Georgia its so hot down here right now you may or may not have that good of luck.. i like bout 30 min from Georgia line and we've been seeing some deer movement but its so hot they are staying out at night.. maybe in 2 weeks though it would have cooled down, next week its suppost to be in the 80s


----------



## skulzhead

o nice good luck clint


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> I don't quite remember what team calihunter is on but whenever he posts his score for his team they will have 90 points for his mulie buck after the point deductions, but other than that and dwill's doe for his team (whenever he will actually post a picture) he will have 50 points as well.
> 2 weekends from now I will be going up to Georgia to arrow some does and possibly some nice bucks and I'm pretty excited and definitely ready, I've been cranking my poundage up and have been shooting flawlessly out to 50 yards and the other day I almost robinhooded another arrow. I put a broken arrow in the target and just for fun tried to see if I could robinhood it just cause I didn't want to shoot a bunch of arrow at one time and I peeled a little bit of arrow off of the nock end of it and peeled a fletching off which happens to me quite a bit.




Just wondering how he got 90pts for his mulie? it didn't look like a 110"plus deer(think i remember the deduction as 20pts, but idk)
just sayin


----------



## Ignition kid

I never said you killed a doe, or at least I think, oh sorry I meant someone else I get names mixed up every now and then since I know so many guys on here, Ya I hunt in Warm Springs/Woodbury areaactually my grandparents live in Woodbury Georgia but we tell people Warm Springs which is about 5 miles from their house, it's pretty close to the Alabama line as well.


Dwill said:


> Ignitionkid i didnt kill a doe lol i said i wanted to! my season doesnt open until Oct 15, and good luck in Georgia its so hot down here right now you may or may not have that good of luck.. i like bout 30 min from Georgia line and we've been seeing some deer movement but its so hot they are staying out at night.. maybe in 2 weeks though it would have cooled down, next week its suppost to be in the 80s


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Just wondering how he got 90pts for his mulie? it didn't look like a 110"plus deer(think i remember the deduction as 20pts, but idk)
> just sayin


 he said they scored it and everything, I didn't think it would have been 75 points either because when I was out in Colorado I seen mulies much bigger than that but it may be bigger in person, but I actually think the deduction was 40 points but I don't remember as well. I may look into it some more, he sent me a private message asking me what he thought it scored since a bunch of his friends and everything rough scored it so I just met in between what they estimated to put down for the score but I'm sure he has it right.


----------



## Ignition kid

Hey guys let's see some pics of our hunting rigs, I want to see what everyone on team 5 is taking out to the woods with them, I'll posts some pics later on, here in not too long I will be getting a new strig for my bow, flo green and brown with either brown serving or clear serving, I'm starting to lean towards the clear serving.


----------



## skulzhead

doin homework online becuase i forgot my txt book sucks ( what are all the deductions for


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> I never said you killed a doe, or at least I think, oh sorry I meant someone else I get names mixed up every now and then since I know so many guys on here, Ya I hunt in Warm Springs/Woodbury areaactually my grandparents live in Woodbury Georgia but we tell people Warm Springs which is about 5 miles from their house, it's pretty close to the Alabama line as well.


Its no biggy I just didnt wanna get the score all messed up..but good luck to you in Georgia, hope you kill a big one..is Woodbury the swamps or just regular woods? lol never been there. Just been around Rome and stuff


----------



## skulzhead

does wolfy's pic count (their is no bow in it)


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill said:


> Its no biggy I just didnt wanna get the score all messed up..but good luck to you in Georgia, hope you kill a big one..is Woodbury the swamps or just regular woods? lol never been there. Just been around Rome and stuff


 No it's just regular woods.


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> does wolfy's pic count (their is no bow in it)


he didn't ever have anything, he was just fooling around.
All of the deductions are because it is a mule deer, and mule deer grow bigger racks than whitetail deer so the deductions are for that reason only.


----------



## skulzhead

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## skulzhead

over a 1,000 views and 150 post on our thread


----------



## skulzhead

im goin out tomorrow wish me luck... good luck who ever is else is goin out tomorrow


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> No it's just regular woods.


Alright..


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> im goin out tomorrow wish me luck... good luck who ever is else is goin out tomorrow


good luck to ya, and I made a mistake, Wolfey does have a pic, I thought you were talking about someone else that posted there but didn't show a picture because he was joking around.


----------



## skulzhead

didnt go out this morning the weather said it was going to be breezy but it turned out to be really strong winds.......... going out tonight cuz it calmed down


----------



## N7709K

weather is iffy here in MN.. headed out for most of the day tomorrow to try and put one down


----------



## skulzhead

goin out in about a hour


----------



## Ignition kid

Good luck to ya, we checked our trail camera that is o that property close to home and we didn't have any pics on it, we're thinking it is because of the shelled corn since when they eat it it gets sand in their tongue supposively so we put whole corn it it this time so hopefully we will have some luck, that and like I said in about 2 weeks we will be going to Georgia for a few days and then October 30th we will be leaving to go to Ohio and we'll probably go to Geirgia once or twice before then.


----------



## skulzhead

i seen one that was just a baby maybe 80-100lbs 1 1/2 year old


----------



## skulzhead

do rabbits count cuz i got one with my bow today


----------



## N7709K

headed out in like 20min.. very good chance i will put one down today, but here's the catch.. i'm able to shoot doe/fawn or decent bucks(cept for the spike the guy i'm going with wants me to stick)

if i get a good buck it should be about 110" maybe 120, otherwise its 50pts


----------



## N7709K

Hunt turned out to be a bust, not sure why... wind wasn't the best but it still worked, temps were good... anyhow didn't see any deer.. saw a cat and some grouse


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Hunt turned out to be a bust, not sure why... wind wasn't the best but it still worked, temps were good... anyhow didn't see any deer.. saw a cat and some grouse


 well you have a long season ahead of ya, good luck to ya next time.


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> do rabbits count cuz i got one with my bow today


not for this contest, but there is a small game thread you can post it on but it doesn't count for points I do believe.


----------



## skulzhead

hahaha i shot that rabbit with my bow at like 10yrds it was such a chip shot...........but the evening i went out yesterday was a good night, i pulled back on a doe and i was waiting for the shot to come then the does started blow out there nose then they took off..... lots of deer action sunday 10 total


----------



## N7709K

didn't see any deer.. might go out wednesday night for a birthday hunt but i'm not sure yet


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> didn't see any deer.. might go out wednesday night for a birthday hunt but i'm not sure yet


what better way to celebrate your birthday, hey, I went to Colorado for my birthday and that was best birthday ever!


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> hahaha i shot that rabbit with my bow at like 10yrds it was such a chip shot...........but the evening i went out yesterday was a good night, i pulled back on a doe and i was waiting for the shot to come then the does started blow out there nose then they took off..... lots of deer action sunday 10 total


that's too bad, but at least you seen a bunch of deer, it'll connect eventually besides we are one of the teams that are actually on the score board.


----------



## isaacdahl

Season started Saturday but I didn't even see anything. Sunday after church I went back out to one of my stands to dump a bucket of apple peelings and on my way back I jumped a fat doe out of the been field, but I didn't have my bow with me. Oh well, she was running so I probably wouldn't have gotten a shot any ways. Later Sunday night I got bored so I set up a small ground blind by some big oak trees in the middle of the bean field to see if I could spot some deer but I didn't dress warm enough so I was only out for about 2 hours.


----------



## isaacdahl

How's the weather been for ya guys lately? It's been in the 50's and 60's so far this week which seems really weird for the first week of the season. It's usually in the 70's-80's the first week. 50's and 60's is fine with me though, I love the fall weather.


----------



## isaacdahl

Hey Clint, can we enter more the one deer? I was just reading the rules again and it seems to say that each person can only enter one deer, but if we shoot a larger deer than we have already entered we may substitute the larger deer for the smaller one and get more points (if that makes any sense). Did I misread something? I was under the impression that we may enter as many deer as we want as long as the were harvested legally (and considering the rules you guys have made such as having your bow in the picture etc, etc.).


----------



## Ignition kid

I believe 2 does and 1 buck is the limit to what you can enter


isaacdahl said:


> Hey Clint, can we enter more the one deer? I was just reading the rules again and it seems to say that each person can only enter one deer, but if we shoot a larger deer than we have already entered we may substitute the larger deer for the smaller one and get more points (if that makes any sense). Did I misread something? I was under the impression that we may enter as many deer as we want as long as the were harvested legally (and considering the rules you guys have made such as having your bow in the picture etc, etc.).


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> How's the weather been for ya guys lately? It's been in the 50's and 60's so far this week which seems really weird for the first week of the season. It's usually in the 70's-80's the first week. 50's and 60's is fine with me though, I love the fall weather.


it's been hot hot hot and I hate it!


----------



## skulzhead

its so cold the deer are every where (40s-70s)


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> it's been hot hot hot and I hate it!


Yeah, I hate hunting in hot weather and I live in NW Ohio so hot for this area is probably cold for Florida.


----------



## isaacdahl

skulzhead said:


> its so cold the deer are every where (40s-70s)


What was the weather like last week up in your part of Michigan? Last week it was like mid 80's to low 90's. I'm so happy that it is colder than normal this week. It seems weird that average temperature dropped like 25-30 degrees in only a few days.


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, I hate hunting in hot weather and I live in NW Ohio so hot for this area is probably cold for Florida.


no actually in Januarty and February it gets pretty cold and it's a wet cold so it's worse, it has gotten into the teens before down here during that time but it's usually hot in Florida.


----------



## N7709K

no hunting tomorrow, atleast not where i would have liked to go.. might go sit on a piece of public land for a while.. 

gotta work saturday, but it looks like i can get out saturday night and sunday morning for sure... got the burner sighted in with the armortech pro today(love this sight)


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> no hunting tomorrow, atleast not where i would have liked to go.. might go sit on a piece of public land for a while..
> 
> gotta work saturday, but it looks like i can get out saturday night and sunday morning for sure... got the burner sighted in with the armortech pro today(love this sight)


That's good, at least you guys get to go hunting right now, I won't get to until next Thursday when we head up to Georgia. My grandfather (we're going to their house in Georgia since they live there) missed a big 10 point with his bow I think it was Saturday, he didn't take his rangefinder with him but he's pretty good at guessing distances and he though the buck was 32 yards and he shot under him, he stepped it off afterwards and it came out to be 37 yards, and he's seeing a bunch of deer so that's means good news to me since I'm shooting the first doe that steps within 40-50 yards of me unless a shooter buck is right behind her.
I called up Mike at Terminal Velocity yesterday to see if my bow had gotten there yet and it arrived yesterday, and he finished the string, and put it on the bow and today he's going to shoot it, paper tune it and then ship it today so hopefully I will get it either Saturday or Monday I hope so I can get some shooting time with it and readjust my sight brackett since that's all I will really have to do.


----------



## skulzhead

isaacdahl said:


> What was the weather like last week up in your part of Michigan? Last week it was like mid 80's to low 90's. I'm so happy that it is colder than normal this week. It seems weird that average temperature dropped like 25-30 degrees in only a few days.


70-80s are you a buckeye fan


----------



## isaacdahl

skulzhead said:


> 70-80s are you a buckeye fan


Sorry fella! I'm a Buckeye Fan:tongue: (well sort of, I used to be into football a lot but not so much anymore (archery took its place) so I don't really watch football or anything like that anymore)

I bet your a Michigan fan. Right?


----------



## N7709K

its been warmer than i would like it to be, but its not too bad.. bout 50ish...

now to just hit the 30's


----------



## skulzhead

isaacdahl said:


> Sorry fella! I'm a Buckeye Fan:tongue: (well sort of, I used to be into football a lot but not so much anymore (archery took its place) so I don't really watch football or anything like that anymore)
> 
> I bet your a Michigan fan. Right?


il leave a message on your wall


----------



## isaacdahl

skulzhead said:


> il leave a message on your wall


Yeah, I saw it!

Go Buckeyes!


----------



## N7709K

anyone else headed out this weekend? 

no idea how it will go, but if i decide to shoot one we will get points


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> anyone else headed out this weekend?
> 
> no idea how it will go, but if i decide to shoot one we will get points


you know I'm not, but next Thursday afternoon I will be in Georgia and will hunt Thursday evening through Sunday morning so I'm pretty sure I will stick one or get a shot off at one or at the least see some but not in bow range.

Good luck to ya but don't be so sure you'll get one if you decide to shoot, you could miss or something but of course you don't want to think about that....But anyways good luckto ya and Hoyt 'em, but I'd rather you kill 'em!


----------



## N7709K

where i'm going, all i would have to do to shoot one is sit glass the front yard of the farm house until one is out there


----------



## skulzhead

goin this weekend end my favorite holiday just rolled around today (opening day of bow season


----------



## isaacdahl

I might go out tomorrow night. I usually go every Saturday morning but it's supposed to rain all day.


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> I might go out tomorrow night. I usually go every Saturday morning but it's supposed to rain all day.


 well if it clears up you better be out ther just after it does because they'll be moving or if it's a light rain you best be out there since they'll be moving for sure.
bow season in my area and the area where that property that we have close to home opens October 16th!


----------



## isaacdahl

So I get up at 4:45 this morning, take a shower, eat breakfast, get all the gear around, etc. and so far it's only sprinkling. We get about half hour from home and it starts to POUR. 
So we turn around and go home. 

I was kind of mad because I haven't got to hunting since last Sunday, but I guess that's life. Right now it's really cloudy, wet, and cold so I don't know if I'll even go tonight. Tomorrow we're busy but maybe I can get out to do a little hunting. Hopefully I'll get a few hunts in during the week too.


----------



## Ignition kid

oh well, maybe tomorrow.


isaacdahl said:


> So I get up at 4:45 this morning, take a shower, eat breakfast, get all the gear around, etc. and so far it's only sprinkling. We get about half hour from home and it starts to POUR.
> So we turn around and go home.
> 
> I was kind of mad because I haven't got to hunting since last Sunday, but I guess that's life. Right now it's really cloudy, wet, and cold so I don't know if I'll even go tonight. Tomorrow we're busy but maybe I can get out to do a little hunting. Hopefully I'll get a few hunts in during the week too.


----------



## skulzhead

i went out today and i got at full draw with a doe and i shot......... after i shot the arrow hit in the middle of the body...........me and my dad tracked for at least 200 yards and 2 hours of blood.........to end it we never found it and i feel like crap and frustrated because that was the first time i hit a deer with my bow


----------



## N7709K

Connected with an big doe this am... deer ducked a little and i hit high... couple of us searched for 3-4hrs and only found a couple spots of blood...

I have a friend who is going to check again for her tonight, so i may still get her. turns out that she is the matriarchal doe and never comes in, so it was lucky i even got a shot


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> i went out today and i got at full draw with a doe and i shot......... after i shot the arrow hit in the middle of the body...........me and my dad tracked for at least 200 yards and 2 hours of blood.........to end it we never found it and i feel like crap and frustrated because that was the first time i hit a deer with my bow


Man that's too bad, don't feel so bad my first deer with a bow I hit a few inches in front of her back ham, but luckily we found her and ended up finishing her off with a .22, I felt so bad but hey it'll happen so don't feel hard on yourself next time it won't happen, next time you'll double lung her and be as happy as can be.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Connected with an big doe this am... deer ducked a little and i hit high... couple of us searched for 3-4hrs and only found a couple spots of blood...
> 
> I have a friend who is going to check again for her tonight, so i may still get her. turns out that she is the matriarchal doe and never comes in, so it was lucky i even got a shot


 well hopefully you'll find her but if not hey it happens.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Checkin for Team 5! ill throw in some game cam pics im ready!!!


----------



## Ignition kid

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Checkin for Team 5! ill throw in some game cam pics im ready!!!


 dang that's a bruiser of a buck that you got on trail camera, you need to invite me to Texas someday and let me go after something like that, or at least a javelina.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Haha well come on down, headed down thursday night.


----------



## Ignition kid

I would in a heartbeat if I could, I'm heading to Georgia this Thursday to do some bowhunting at our grandparents place for a few days and in late october or early November we'll be going to Ohio to our relatives farm there.


Preci$e$hooter said:


> Haha well come on down, headed down thursday night.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Thats sweet good luck , i go thanksgiving to my grandparents farm in Kansas to hunt.


----------



## skulzhead

thanks clint my dads out huntin right now................... got on of my friends into a PSE CHAOS today................ didnt go out to much hw so i will go tomorrow............. i go every weekend..................... look for my dad in the manufacturing part and under the classifieds(todd39)


----------



## Austin Ogarek

srry im checkin in late


----------



## Ignition kid

Oh well good luck to him I hope he did get something since I just noticed you posted that yesterday evening.
That's good that you got your friend a bow, I hear that PSE Chaos is a sweet shooting bow. My bow will be back from getting its custom string put on it today and then I'll get my sight bracket readjusted and shoot out to 50 yards to make sure it's all good and then tomorrow morning around 9 my Dad and I will be on our way to Georgia and we'll start hunting Thursday evening through Sunday morning and be back home Sunday evening. I hope to stick a few, I want to unload my quiver on them this year.
Yesterday my dad said my grandfather shot 2 bucks with his bow Monday morning, the first one was a really good buck, he liver shot it so he decided to just stay in the stand and get it later, then after awhile another buck (smaller buck) walks by him and he shoots it. So then after maybe 30 minutes or less he goes and gets the smaller buck since the shot was in the lungs/heart area and the next morning he goes and gets his bigger buck and finds it! So our chances are pretty high as long as I do my part of the deal.
The reason my bow won't be here until today was because the guy's phone messed up and my home address was in his phone so he called up one of my relatives up there to get my address and it will be at my grandfather's house here in Florida which is 15 minutes away and he sent it out Monday but did the fast shipping for it, I was a little fristrated about it but the guy's going through some tuff stuff right now, his father died in a house fire a few weeks ago and now his wife is tryingto hand him the divorce papers so he's in pretty bad shape right now and I couldn't imagine how he feels right now with all that's going on in his life at the moment.


skulzhead said:


> thanks clint my dads out huntin right now................... got on of my friends into a PSE CHAOS today................ didnt go out to much hw so i will go tomorrow............. i go every weekend..................... look for my dad in the manufacturing part and under the classifieds(todd39)


----------



## skulzhead

ya so any body seein the deer


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> ya so any body seein the deer


I made it to Georgia this afternoon around 3, and then i shot my bow out to 50 yards and it is dead on (shot and resighted in yesterday) and then I was settled in the stand around 5:30.
I didn't see any deer along with my uncle and my grandfather and my dad seen some but they were way too far out, but about 20 minutes after shooting light I heard a deer blow about 20-40yards from me but I don't think it was blowing at me unless she smelt me. They're just moving really late, so maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## N7709K

not sure when I'm getting out next.. maybe sat am.. maybe next weekend... depends


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Headed down now to smoke me a few I'll post pics on sunday.. Any bonus points for axis deer?


----------



## Ignition kid

I didn't c any this morning, but I went to another location this evening and I had a spike come 20 yards from me, when I seen him I though it was a doe and was at full draw with my pin on him and once he got closer I seen 2 spikes sticking out of his noggin', and then I seen 2 more but it was at the point in the evening that I could just barely see their silhouette. Hopefully tomorrow will be my day.


----------



## skulzhead

My dad got his pics from illinois and their are huge bucks down there


----------



## isaacdahl

I haven't even gotten out since opening weekend.

I'm in Pennsylvania right now, and will be coming home this evening. I plan on going hunting tomorrow morning and tomorrow night, _If_... it doesn't rain again! There's only a 30% chance of rain so hopefully it will hold off for a few days.

I just bought some under armour coldgear, so maybe I'll get a chance to try those out tomorrow morning.

The weather at home has been really strange lately. We'll have about 1 week of mid 50's to low 60's, than we'll get a week of high 60's to high 70's. I wish it would just stay in the fifties for a while.


----------



## Austin Ogarek

i havent seen jake squat not even a doe!


----------



## N7709K

looks like this coming weekend is my last crack at it for this year...


----------



## Ignition kid

Well I shot a cowhorn spike Saturday evening, the last evening and last hunt. I let a little 3 point walk that morning and them my grandfather and my dad told me that I haven't shot enough deer with my bow to start getting picky so they told me whatever deer comes in that evening to shoot it. I went back to the stand around 12:30 since the feeding times were also around then and I ran up 2 deer on the way in and seen nothing so I got back down at 3:00 and went back at 6:00 and that 3 point snuck in on me and since I was in a climber stand I had to stand up for my bow to clear the rail and he somewhat busted me but just kinda walked off. And that was around 7:15 or so and I'm sitting there and about 15 minutes later I'm thinking "well my hunt's over" and just when I think that I see a deer walk in the same trail which is about 20 yards away and I see 2 little horns out of his head and I think to myself "that's that 3 point" (I joked around with my dad calling it a spike with a kicker) and at this time it is almost at the point of no shooting light but I can see well enough to see his shoulder line and what not. So I'm allready standing up and he never even looks at me as I am slowly drawing my bow back, then I place my 20 yard pin just a tad high since I'm really high up and let it fly and I hear the "wack" and that deer instantly took off when that arrow hit him and he made a straight shot for the field that I could barely see at this time and I can't exacly see where my shot was but I can tell he was hit bad since he had his tail tucked and his head was lower than his legs and he was bookin' it out of there. Then I ease my way down to go get my grandfather who also had shot a deer but his arrow curved (he was trying different broadheads and they didnt fly good far away turns out so it hit the deer in the butt) so we waited for my dad and my uncle to get there and we went to go trail for my deer. We found good blood instantly in the bushes I mean gushes of it but them it would be little drops and then big puddles of it, and my uncle asks me where it ran to and I told him the field and he said that he was sitting on the other side of the field (there is a little thicket of woods on the end of that field and then another field and he was looking toward the other field in a treestand with my little cousin) and he said I'm pretty sure I heard something fall but I thought it was a big bird. So he decides to go and walk the edge of that treeline to see if he can see if it was my deer and while my dad and I are following the blood trail my uncle says "here he is right here, that was your deer that I heard" so my deer ran about 80 yards in all. Anmd when I walked up to it I looked at his head and sayed "hey this isn't that 3 point, I shot a spike, he had a lot of ground shrinkage!" LOL
But I am very dissapointed in those Bloodrunner broadheads and I am going back to my Muzzy's because although the angle of the shot was pretty steep and my shot was perfect (lung and heart) and I'm pulling 63#-64# and with that deer at 20 yards my arrow didn't even poke out the other end, the tip of it was just behind the fur on the other side and I guarantee you if I would have had used my Muzzy MX-3's it would have been a pass-through and the blood trail would have been better and the reason that the bloodtrail wasn't continuous was because of only one hole in the deer and the entrance hole was pretty high since I didn't want my exit hole to be low in which this case it was pretty good, and when I rolled the deer over to see where my shot was my arrow broke but it's better to break one on a deer than on a target!
Sorry for the long story, but I guess I'm just very happy that's all!


----------



## N7709K

I'm a little confused.. you didn't want to shoot lower and pass through? Blood runners are nice, but they aren't very sharp out of the box... think all of them need a little touch up if i remember(muzzy's tricks... etc)


----------



## skulzhead

good clint.............. how many points did u get us with that spike. im confused is this in Georgia


----------



## isaacdahl

Awesome Clint!

I'm sure the bloodrunners are a good head, but to me the design didn't make any sense. What's the point of having a "mechanical" fixed blade? The whole point of a mechanical head is that they "fly like a field point," but since they are a fixed blade head when they are closed, what is the point? Wouldn't they fly like a fixed blade head? The other thing I noticed about them is the HUGE feral on them (a.k.a more surface area which in turn equals more friction and less penetration).

Sorry if it sounds like I'm bashing your choice of broadheads. At least you weren't cheap like me and you decided to give them a try:wink:.

I'm actually a very nice guy. Really I am:tongue:.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> I'm a little confused.. you didn't want to shoot lower and pass through? Blood runners are nice, but they aren't very sharp out of the box... think all of them need a little touch up if i remember(muzzy's tricks... etc)


 the Bloodrunners were very sharp traight out of the package, and if I aimed too low I may have not gotten as much vitals as with the shot I made, my entrance was 2-3 inches higher than center and like I said the shot angle was really steep because where the end of my arrow was was maybe just above the white of his belly and with the shot where it was I got both lungs and most likely heart, and like I said he only ran but 80 yards and he literally made a straight shot from where he was standing when I shot him. Besides, where the arrow exits, and where it is truly going through in the inside of the deer's body is much more important than the entrance.


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> good clint.............. how many points did u get us with that spike. im confused is this in Georgia


50 points since he definitely didn't score over 50 points, he's just a cowhorn spike I allready posted one of the pictures in the deer contest pics and entry thread. And yes this was in Georgia, it was the last day and the last evening and my dad, unle and grandfather told me to shoot the first deer that comes in since I don't need to get picky with what I shoot yet since this spike was only my 2nd deer with a bow and 5th deer in all (I've shot numerous hogs with my bow, but just only those that spike and a doe in 2008 with my bow).

The good news about our property here close to our house is that my dad took the card out of the camera and we checked it on the computer and we have 3 bucks, 4 raccoons, and a pretty nice sized hog at it and although these bucks aren't very big even for Florida one is a 7 point, the other a 6 and the 3rd a 5 point and in this area of Florida their antlers are still in velvet and this Saturday is opening morning for deer season in our zone so I will definitely be there, all depending I may go back Saturday afternoon around lunchtime after coming back from the morning hunt and stay 4 a few hours and go back in the evening as well, but that will depend on how hot it is.


----------



## Ignition kid

Well like I said I'm getting rid of them for sure, I actually had my dad put them in the classifieds and from now on all that will be in my quiver will be my Muzzy MX-3's, I think Muzzy's are some of the best fixed blade broadheads out there but the only downfall of Muzzy's is sometimes the blades will chip easily after shooting something with them but it's worth it.
Ya I think the bloodrunners are a great head if you have a bucnh of KE with your set-up but as for me I'm goingback 2 the Muzzys and sticking with them.


isaacdahl said:


> Awesome Clint!
> 
> I'm sure the bloodrunners are a good head, but to me the design didn't make any sense. What's the point of having a "mechanical" fixed blade? The whole point of a mechanical head is that they "fly like a field point," but since they are a fixed blade head when they are closed, what is the point? Wouldn't they fly like a fixed blade head? The other thing I noticed about them is the HUGE feral on them (a.k.a more surface area which in turn equals more friction and less penetration).
> 
> Sorry if it sounds like I'm bashing your choice of broadheads. At least you weren't cheap like me and you decided to give them a try:wink:.
> 
> I'm actually a very nice guy. Really I am:tongue:.


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> the Bloodrunners were very sharp traight out of the package, and if I aimed too low I may have not gotten as much vitals as with the shot I made, my entrance was 2-3 inches higher than center and like I said the shot angle was really steep because where the end of my arrow was was maybe just above the white of his belly and with the shot where it was I got both lungs and most likely heart, and like I said he only ran but 80 yards and he literally made a straight shot from where he was standing when I shot him. Besides, where the arrow exits, and where it is truly going through in the inside of the deer's body is much more important than the entrance.


Just going off my expierence with bloodrunners(not being sharp)... I hit one high with a bloodrunner and it didn't do to great... i'm not blaming the head on that one though


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Just going off my expierence with bloodrunners(not being sharp)... I hit one high with a bloodrunner and it didn't do to great... i'm not blaming the head on that one though


 ya that's what I figured because mine were very sharp when I got them but ya it's good to check. What broadheads are you using now?


----------



## N7709K

not that its pertinent to hunting, but i started my indoor season off with a bang today... 300 55x and first 300 with the maxxis


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> not that its pertinent to hunting, but i started my indoor season off with a bang today... 300 55x and first 300 with the maxxis


nice, glad it's doing goog for you.
Now what broadheads are you using with your hunting set-up?


----------



## N7709K

Clint,
right now I am shooting bloodrunners and slicktricks... I also have some tekans in the quiver, but I'm not sold on them yet... after this season i'm just gonna shoot tricks


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Clint,
> right now I am shooting bloodrunners and slicktricks... I also have some tekans in the quiver, but I'm not sold on them yet... after this season i'm just gonna shoot tricks


ya I think I'm done with expandables for now, I really like my Muzzys, they have never let me down and have always amazed me, I don't know what I was thinking when trying something different but hey, it happens and at least I made a good shot and recovered my deer, just not enough penetration for my taste, I like pass-throughs and at all distances that I may shoot a deer at, and when I get my poundage up to 70# with a 26.5" draw or 27" whichever I will need when I change them out at the end of this month and with Axis FMJ's at around 405 grains with a Muzzy MX-3 I should have a deadly combination for anything from rabbits to elk.
The only other expandable I may be interested in is possibly the G5 T3 since they seem pretty nice bit the only mainreason I wanted to try expandables was for the larger cut but like I said as of this deer season and all of my elkhunting trips, I'm sticking with my Muzzys.


----------



## Dwill

Try BPS Gators...my family member that shoot compound (im the only traditional) love them and almost always gets passthroughs...they were made by rocky mountain but now bass pro makes them but there the same quality and a great price.


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill said:


> Try BPS Gators...my family member that shoot compound (im the only traditional) love them and almost always gets passthroughs...they were made by rocky mountain but now bass pro makes them but there the same quality and a great price.


Ya I've seen them before, but like I said, as for now I'm done with expandables and besides my Muzzy's have always done more than I needed and the next thing on my list of things to buy is new arrows after I change my draw length out. Right now I'm aggrivated with my peep sight because it is a little too high for me to where I either have to anchor lower or stretch my neck or else I will shoot low and I don't like having to do any of those things so I guess I'm going to lower it a little so I won't have any more of these problems.


----------



## N7709K

new hoyts out on facebook.. gonna get an alpha elite and thats it, nothing else does it for me...


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I've seen them before, but like I said, as for now I'm done with expandables and besides my Muzzy's have always done more than I needed and the next thing on my list of things to buy is new arrows after I change my draw length out. Right now I'm aggrivated with my peep sight because it is a little too high for me to where I either have to anchor lower or stretch my neck or else I will shoot low and I don't like having to do any of those things so I guess I'm going to lower it a little so I won't have any more of these problems.


We used to shoot Muzzys and have like 20 of the 100 grain 4-blades..i shoot them out of my recurve some but they slow down my arrow alot so I like my Magnus 2-blade Stingers...but hey whatever works for you works Muzzys are great broadheads!!


----------



## N7709K

Muzzys are nice, but they take more tuning to get them to fly true....

Shot another 55x tonight, indoor is gonna be a good time... Getting a 2011 Alpha Elite


----------



## skulzhead

goin tomorrow didnt have time to get on=school


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I seen the new Hoyts they look really nice, especially the value ones to me. But about the Muzzys I've never had a tuning problem with mine thankfully, they have always flew true with my field points.


----------



## N7709K

Ordered my AlphaElite today... blackout 50-60 for target... should be sweet

Now starts the waiting


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> Ordered my AlphaElite today... blackout 50-60 for target... should be sweet
> 
> Now starts the waiting


How long do you think you'll have to wait?

None of Hoyt's hunting bows looked like anything to great. The target bows look nice, but there didn't seem to be anything that stuck out to me.


----------



## Buck-Bomb

I killed a doe this evenin,posted pics on deer contest thread


----------



## Ignition kid

I shot a doe Saturday evening at that property close to my house. That morning I seen a bobcat which was the reason the deer didn't come in and why they were blowing like crazy, I didn't get a shot at the bobcat though and he was huge! Then that evening we went back there again and maybe 5 after 7 o-clock I seen 4 deer walking the opposite fence line and I thought to myself "they will definitely come over on this side since they will want to eat the acorns under this oak tree" (there was a few oaks about 20 yards away from me. So they all go under the fence (never seen one do that) and one of them stopped about 25 yards broadside infront of me so I eased my bow back, settled my pin behind her shoulder, brought my finger over the trigger, waited for the other deer to walk by, and I released it. I guess I must have torqued a tad because my arrow smacked into her shoulder and they all ran back to the other side of the fence. Then one of the 4 deer went beside me and I waited 2 see if she would come out but she didn't. Then I get down and my dad meets up w/ me since I told him and m arro is stuck 10 inches into the ground covered with blood. So them we follow the blood trail about 50 yards and there she lays with a hole going through each of her shoulders so I was really impressed that my arrow blew through both shoulders (Muzzy MX-3). This has been my best year of bowhunting yet and I hope it isn't done with. I posted pics on the contest thread.


----------



## skulzhead

goin out this wednesday and then all 21 days after that


----------



## N7709K

i think i'm gonna call it quits for the season after this weekedn


----------



## Ignition kid

why quit now, because you missed 2 at 50 and 70 yards and haven't seen anything? That's no reason to quit it's called hunting not killing, I mean you have to give these creatures some respect, you're basically going after them in their home where they eat, sleep, and do whatever and they're doing really good at getting away alive but that's no reason to quit after this weekend, the only reason I have 2 deer down allready is just a blessing from God that's all, I mean I usually don't even kill but maybe 1 deer at all with any sort of weapon each year, and not really even that, I mean last year I shot a doe with my muzzleloader in Ohio in December and before that I never even had a shot at a deer with my bow or gun. To me if you want to harvest a deer with any sort of weapon, especially a bow, you're going to have to work for it unless you hunt in a high fenced area that you can hand feed the deer but other than that it's no easy game, you have to study the land, figure out the wind locations that would b right for your treestand, you have to camoflauge your stand in, get in their early in the morning, sneak up the tree, be scent free, stealthy, quiet, and to be appreciative of it all. Be thankful that you can be out there in God's beautiful creation, and it doesn't matter about the kill, that's just the cherry on top of it all. I mean I spent over 2 weeks hunting out in Colorado, from dusk to dawn, hunting after elk, and ya, I don't kill one, but just being out there in that beautiful country that God crafted with his hands was completely worth it, and those memories will be with me forever. So why give up hunting now, the season has just begun, and I'm sure not done, ya I could say "I've allready killed two, I'm done for the season" but no, I am going out there and hunting my butt off regardless if I kill anything or not. It sure beats sitting at home and doing nothing.


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> why quit now, because you missed 2 at 50 and 70 yards and haven't seen anything? That's no reason to quit it's called hunting not killing, I mean you have to give these creatures some respect, you're basically going after them in their home where they eat, sleep, and do whatever and they're doing really good at getting away alive but that's no reason to quit after this weekend, the only reason I have 2 deer down allready is just a blessing from God that's all, I mean I usually don't even kill but maybe 1 deer at all with any sort of weapon each year, and not really even that, I mean last year I shot a doe with my muzzleloader in Ohio in December and before that I never even had a shot at a deer with my bow or gun. To me if you want to harvest a deer with any sort of weapon, especially a bow, you're going to have to work for it unless you hunt in a high fenced area that you can hand feed the deer but other than that it's no easy game, you have to study the land, figure out the wind locations that would b right for your treestand, you have to camoflauge your stand in, get in their early in the morning, sneak up the tree, be scent free, stealthy, quiet, and to be appreciative of it all. Be thankful that you can be out there in God's beautiful creation, and it doesn't matter about the kill, that's just the cherry on top of it all. I mean I spent over 2 weeks hunting out in Colorado, from dusk to dawn, hunting after elk, and ya, I don't kill one, but just being out there in that beautiful country that God crafted with his hands was completely worth it, and those memories will be with me forever. So why give up hunting now, the season has just begun, and I'm sure not done, ya I could say "I've allready killed two, I'm done for the season" but no, I am going out there and hunting my butt off regardless if I kill anything or not. It sure beats sitting at home and doing nothing.


Preach it brother!!! lol I've never bowhunted hard till this year, I went some the last few years but not many times, but now im more determined than ever...ive been huntin as much as I can since Friday and havent seen the first deer..I may not even gunhunt this year unless I bring my gf (she wants to go)


----------



## N7709K

Look, it has nothing to do with missing deer... after this weekend, i have lots of stuff going on between getting ready for gun season and the season itself.I don't deer hunt for the fun of it or to trophy hunt, i hunt for meat. It gets really boring and long after not seeing hide nor hair of a deer the majority of the times you go out


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I understand, I'm not really out there for the trophy either, but I do enjoy deer hunting, I mean look, I have shot a spike and a doe which I will usually let walk but now I have only shot but 3 deer w/ a bow and 6 deer with any weapon in all. It ain't easy hunting deer no matter if it's for the meat or the rack, either way it's generally pretty darn hard. Ya and I know that you do alot of competiton shooting and that requires a lot of practice as goes the same for bowhunting, it requires a lot of practice and tons of time spent in the woods, and to me a real animal target is much much harder than the 3-d target someone may be shooting at by themself during the week. And yes, I know shooting in front of a crowd at little x's from 20 yards is a challenge and I know it is but they're both the same in a way.


----------



## isaacdahl

Shot at a doe tonight. She was about 50 yards away but I guessed 40yds and shot under her. You guys probably already know this, but I'll say it anyways; IT'S REALLY HARD TO JUDGE DISTANCE IN AN OPEN FIELD! I guess I should probably get a range finder.


----------



## N7709K

i'm headed out tomorrow despite not being able to use a couple fingers on my bow hand(don't put nocks in with a knife, it hurts) gonna have a couple taped together, but i should see something


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> i'm headed out tomorrow despite not being able to use a couple fingers on my bow hand(don't put nocks in with a knife, it hurts) gonna have a couple taped together, but i should see something


Good luck (don't forget the range finder:tongue!


----------



## N7709K

^^^ ^^^^^

dont got one yet, but i can guess pretty good.. switched arrows and only sighted in to 40yds


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill if you take your girlfriend you 2 better not be kissing it up while you're hunting, you'll scare the deer off!


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> Dwill if you take your girlfriend you 2 better not be kissing it up while you're hunting, you'll scare the deer off!


SSHHHH!!  lol JK...she actually wants to shoot a deer i was VERY suprised...lol


----------



## N7709K

went out fishing yesterday... did real good and had fun...


deer were really skiddish last night and wouldn't get close enough for the new setup


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> went out fishing yesterday... did real good and had fun...
> 
> 
> deer were really skiddish last night and wouldn't get close enough for the new setup


oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill said:


> SSHHHH!!  lol JK...she actually wants to shoot a deer i was VERY suprised...lol


I would be too, now you have to like her even more!


----------



## Dwill

Yeah it definatly makes me happy since she wants to get more involved in the stuff i do...she's had knee surgery on both knees so she's out of sports and that was all she ever did so she's stumped pretty bad about hobbies...i let her shoot my brothers girlfriends bow and she loved it so yeah


----------



## skulzhead

went out last night. I seen one deer being chased by a dog. the deer was movin so fast i couldnt tell if it was a buck or a doe.
then when i was coming out of my stand to my dads truck the dog came up to me and began to follow me (i kinda of freaked out cuz i didnt know if it would bite) so it followed me all the way to edge where the woods meets the property then he turned around. On the way home we stop the owners house (of the dog) and they were pretty stupid about the argument (dog was trespassing on to our leased area.


----------



## N7709K

well i'm done for the next month... hope to put some meat up during gun season


----------



## Ignition kid

Oh well Skulzhead, maybe next time. I went hunting Saturday morning out where I killed my doe and I seen absolutely nothing. My dad shot at a bobcat but forgot his bow shoots about 1.5"-2" high at 20 and dead on at 30 since he is used to his older Mathews (Legacy, he has a Reezen 7.0 30" 70#). We are going to leave the property alone for a couple of weeks because we think me might be pressuring it since it is a small piece of land and we have killed 1 deer of of it so far. We might be heading to Ohio this weekend all depending on hoe the deer activity is this week and if not we will go probably next weekend and if so I will probably then go ahead and change my draw length, crank my bow up to or close to 70# and get some new arrows since the draw on my bow being almost 2" too short is really messing with me to where sometimes when I shoot my arm will want to jerk a little since it isn't in line with my shoulders with the draw being short as it is. When we go to Ohio we can shoot as many does as we like (shooting almost everyone I see within 50 yards unless a big buck is behind her) and the rule for bucks is if you shoot it, it has to be mount worthy for yourself or else you can't shoot it but for this Ol' Florida cracker it don't have to be an Ohio whopper to be mount worthy in my book!


----------



## isaacdahl

Where in ohio are you going Clint?


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> Where in ohio are you going Clint?


 We hunt in a town called Bainbridge which is about an hour to an hour and a half from Cincinnati (I believe it's southwest of Cincinnati) and about 30 minutes away from Chilicothe. It's pretty close to the town where that big buck was killed last year (the one that has the world record length main beams for a whitetail deer). And the county we are in is Ross County which is next to Pike county.


----------



## Ignition kid

My grandfather shot a buck with his bow in Ohio yesterday evening. He sent us a picture and it isn't a monster by no means especially for Ohio but he said it was an old deer that needed to be shot and besides it is his first deer with a bow and his second bow kill ever in his life so he's pretty happy. 25 yard shot using a Mathews Monster at 58# 28.5". He likes the speed stuff especially since he can't pull 70# no more and I believe he was using his Carbon Express Maxima 3-d Selects either that or his Maxima Hunters and tipped with some 100 grain slick tricks. He said it dodn't go but about 50-60 yards and piled up. By the looks of it it probably won't be much over 100" if that at all but I told him if I would have seen it I would have let the air out of that buck in a heartbeat.
My Dad and I are going to make our way there early Sunday morning probably around 3:00 am so we don't get there too late.


----------



## skulzhead

my dads in illinois and im in michigan......... no time for huntin....... i got school grades to maintain and sport opportunities i was interested in. sounds lame right but i couldnt play lacrosse or lift for a whole year so i had to get back into it


----------



## Ignition kid

Well so far I have had good luck here in Ohio (got here Sunday) and Yesterday Morning I shot a doe with my bow, I watched her come towards me and when she got under my treestand I drew my bgow back and waited for her to get far enough for my bow to clear the rail of my treestand and when she did, I stopped her (hard quartering away) I put my pin a little back and let it fly. She almost Instantly went nose down in the dirt and ran 60 yards and piled up and the shot was picture perfect. And I seen a few more but none of them in range. Then this morning I shot at a doe at 35 yards and I didnt compensate enough for the 5 yards difference nd my shot was a flesh wound since it was too low. And my arrow had a lot of fat on iit and there was blood but very light color so she's definitely still alive. And my dad has seen some mega bucks but no shots so hopefully I will kill some more here. This has ben my best year ever and now I have killed more deer with a bow than I have with a gun finally.


----------



## N7709K

you range it at 35 or guess?


----------



## Ignition kid

I ranged it with my rangefinder to the middle of the trail which is where she was standing. I should have split the difference a little higher on the deer for the 5 yards difference and the angle of the shot but hey it happens to the best of the best and thankfully that deer is still alive since it was just a flesh wound. I didnt seen any today at all and this evening it raned and hailed until dark.


----------



## isaacdahl

Had a four point within 20 yards this evening, but he busted me when I started to draw.

I probably should of practiced with my winter hunting clothes on. After he ran off I tried to pull my bow back, but I found out with my jacket on my clothes bind up and I can't even get the stupid thing back to my face. I can hardly even get it back when I'm standing up. Once I take my stupid safety harness and jacket off I can pull it back fine.

Did you get any snow today Clint? It was snowin' all even when I was out. The ground's still not cold enough for it to stick though.


----------



## skulzhead

how many points do we have and who is winnin


----------



## Ignition kid

I think were winning with 200 points and we would have more if I was allowed to enter more than 2 deer but I can replace one of them if I shoot a buck that scores more than fifty points. I'm heading back home as I speak and yesterday morning I seen a monster buck but I couldn't get him to stop and he was walking too fast for a shot but it was definitely a great trip!


----------



## N7709K

Dropped a nice doe as part of mn orange army today.... should be tasty


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Dropped a nice doe as part of mn orange army today.... should be tasty


cool, we will be going to georgia again in a couple weeks from now and I will do a mix of bowhunting and gun hunting, so if I get one within 50 yards I will arrow it and if it's further than that my new .270 will get its first kill. I bought a Ruger M77 all weather 270 with a Nikon Prostaff scope on it with a Timney trigger (super sweet trigger) for $400 and actually I gave him my old single shot .223 and a climber that's too small for me and $200 for the gun and he also gave us some reloads he had loaded for it so maybe this weekend I will take it to the gun club and get her all sighted in and get some range time in with it!


----------



## Ignition kid

Lets here some updates from team 5. I haven;t gone hunting yet since I came back from Ohio and I thunk we might be going to our property near the house next weekend possibly and/or we will eventually go to Georgia again and I will be taking my bow and my gun. What I will do is shoot one with the rifle and then put it up and use the bow the rest of the hunt, IF it works out like that.


----------



## isaacdahl

I've been hunting about every night the last two weeks and have seen a lot of deer, just haven't got any good shots.


----------



## N7709K

mn gun season foe most of the state ends tomorrow... going out one last time around home in the AM... might be running up to my cabin to try one last time at getting a good friend of mine his first deer...

apart from that, looks like i'm done.. got my done opening weekend of gun season and a friend of mine gave me the meat off his buck so i'm good for meat....


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya sometime in December my dad and I are going to Kentucky with one of his friends that he does some site work for and it will be a muzzleloader hunt but I am going to see if I can take my Z7 with me because if so I will get one down with the gun and then bowhunt the rest of the time. And his rules for bucks up there is that if you shoot it, it has to be a wallhanger and they kill big bucks up there every year.


----------



## isaacdahl

I shot big doe last night. I won't be able to get any pictures up until next weekend though.


----------



## N7709K

guess i'm back at it for a while friend of mine has one too many bucks or a a wounded doe that needs to take a dirt nap.... guess i'm headed back out


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> I shot big doe last night. I won't be able to get any pictures up until next weekend though.


allright, I think we have the best chance of winning this contest this year.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> guess i'm back at it for a while friend of mine has one too many bucks or a a wounded doe that needs to take a dirt nap.... guess i'm headed back out


 well maybe you'll get something, good luck to ya, hopefully you will get one of those bucks so we can get some real points on here for us since all we have really killed is does.


----------



## isaacdahl

Clint, I posted a picture of my doe on the official contest forum. 50 more points for Team #5!


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> Clint, I posted a picture of my doe on the official contest forum. 50 more points for Team #5!


allright good job, I think we will be the ones getting the arrow wraps!


----------



## N7709K

indoor season has kinda hit so i'm out for the count... don't got money anyway if i shot something decent


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> indoor season has kinda hit so i'm out for the count... don't got money anyway if i shot something decent


 ya but you get meat in the freezer and possibly some arrow wraps if we win. Anyways have fun with the indoor season.


----------



## N7709K

Martinbin,

There something you want to know about who I shoot for? Or something?


----------



## skulzhead

i didnt get one guys sorry. i have been at school. and i am now in gun season :teeth:


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> i didnt get one guys sorry. i have been at school. and i am now in gun season :teeth:


 that's allright, I just noticed that there is a total of 282 replies on this thread, man we sure do like to talk a lot!


----------



## Ignition kid

lets hear some updates, for me I believe that it's the 12 or 14th that I will be heading to Kentucky at our buddies property to do some hunting, I'm taking my muzzleloader and my bow with me, I 'll kill 1 with the gun and then hunt the rest of the time with a bow, he told me to shoot all the does I see since he has too many of them and as for bucks his rule is 140" or better since he has a bunch of BIG bucks on his property, it's near Padukah Kentucky


----------



## N7709K

i'm done for the season... i'm gone the rest of the weekends plus some in dec and i can't hunt during the week..... went out tonight with no luck, but the guy i was with got one


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> i'm done for the season... i'm gone the rest of the weekends plus some in dec and i can't hunt during the week..... went out tonight with no luck, but the guy i was with got one


 that's good for him, but that's okay that you don't have any because I am still not done hunting but if I want to get more points I will need to kill a buck since I've allready killed 3 and entered 2 (maximum but I can replace any of them with a buck that will score more than 50 points) and the rut is just about to kick in where we hunt here in Florida (this area ruts late) and I will be going to Georgia in 2 weeks instead of Kentucky because it will cost my dad too much in fuel and liscenses and everything to go to Kentucky so we will just go to Georgia instead so I can get my arrows from the guy that we are also getting our bow press from and we will hunt there some as well since we have a liscense and everything to hunt there plus it will cost less on fuel.


----------

